

Censorship Fail Reveals Big Music ISP Spying Plan - nextparadigms
http://torrentfreak.com/censorship-fail-reveals-big-music-isp-spying-plan-110801/

======
praptak
The copyright lobby and privacy are on a crash course. As long as it's legal
for us to privately exchange information, copyright cannot be enforced.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Until one of the "us" is someone who's recording the exchange, and is willing
to provide the evidence.

~~~
praptak
Yes, the police try that against drug trade. This, plus drug dogs (are there
copyright infringement dogs yet?) and their successes are moderate (if you
look at reducing drugs availability, not the number of people put in jail.)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Sure, but it still sucks for the guy in jail, and law enforcement doesn't seem
to be discouraged by your numbers.

~~~
praptak
I wasn't 100% clear with "cannot be enforced". I meant that the law
enforcement has no tools to ensure the law won't be broken on a mass scale.
Certainly not as long as we can exchange information in private and perhaps
even not if this becomes illegal.

------
bdhe
Although I understand the title mirrors the article, is it too pedantic to
note that "Fail" is grammatically incorrect in this context and it should read
_Censorship Failure..._?

~~~
sesqu
Yes. "Fail" as a noun is a widespread internet meme, that has shown enough
longevity to potentially enter the lexicon permanently. This is language in
the making.

